
Responsive Web Design With Physical Units - iProject
http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/03/21/responsive-web-design-with-physical-units/
======
websitescenes
What a waste. All you need is basic media queries, resolution would be
redundant. The better approach is to make vector graphics which will look good
in any resolution. I get the article, I just think its an unnecessary
overhead.

